# 26incher.... 11lbr... With pics



## Rod Hawg

Got 10 decent fish tonight at my pond. A lot of 14-16inchers. Had my only rattle trap break off so I started throwing a shallow running crank. And WAM. Hooked into this 11lbr!!!! I was able to put both my fists down her mouth and move them around freely. I put her back to fight another day and I'm having a replica done It was truly an incredible fish and I was extremely thankful to have caught it at such a young age. Tight Lines guys and God Bless









Oh yeah. This was a lil 5lbr I caught


----------



## zachxbass

Nice looking fish, great job! So ummm, where's this pond at? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JShort

That's a monster for sure! wish I could get one like that


----------



## Mr. A

People spend decades chasing a fish like that! Great catch!

A

I don't always fish for Bass, but when I do, I prefer big'uns. Fish hard my friends....


----------



## Rod Hawg

Thank you guys!!!! If I dont ever get another hawg. I'll be happy with that


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Wow,nice fish.


----------



## AverageJoe82

Amazing fish! Jealous a little as well! Lol


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## dcfisherman

Wow! thats all i gotta say lol


----------



## Rod Hawg

Thank you guys! I just emailed my taxidermist for a replica. I always put the big fish back. They don't get big by being stupid


----------



## Pigsticker

When i saw the header i thought it was another newborn baby thread. Then i remembered how young u were and assumed it'd be an unholy beast of a bass and it is!
Fish of a lifetime. Big congrats and thumbs up on the release.


----------



## JohnPD

Wow, what a lunker! Huge fish, nice job!


----------



## Bimmer

That's a brute...


----------



## Tokugawa

Might be an Ohio record if you get it when she's ready to spawn


----------



## Rod Hawg

Tokugawa said:


> Might be an Ohio record if you get it when she's ready to spawn


I'll be out next spring going for that state record Thank you again guys!


----------



## selfproclaim

You own the pond? Have you done anything special to create an atmosphere capable of growing an 11 pound LM? Incredible fish there buddy. Are you located in the southern portion of the State?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Scum_Frog

Good looking fish!! Wish you would have had a few more photos of it....hard to tell how truly big the fish is especially with ur arms straight out....u catch another lunker like that again take some closer to ur body!! Good Job Bro!:B


----------



## Rod Hawg

Nah. Ain't done nothing special. We bought it a few years ago and it was poached hard! So we posted it and kept a tight eye on it. The bluegills were all small and the bass were few and far between. So we've taken hundreds of small bluegill out and let the bass come back. And this is what we've got. Lots of BIG BASS and the bluegills are getting bigger and bigger every year. Just being a good steward of what I've been given. I keep a few smaller bass for the dinner table. But anything over 3lbs is put back to fight another day. That big ol girl didnt get that big by being stupid. Thanks again guys


----------



## mpd5094

Congrats on an awesome fish!


----------



## Ogf's best

what was the length and girth.....


----------



## streamstalker

Scum_Frog said:


> Good looking fish!! Wish you would have had a few more photos of it....hard to tell how truly big the fish is especially with ur arms straight out....u catch another lunker like that again take some closer to ur body!! Good Job Bro!:B


I have to agree that it would be nice to have more than one perspective. The fish looks bigger than you in the picture The only thing in the picture which gives accurate perspective is your finger tip. That's enough to verify it in my book...not that you need my verification. That is a crazy big fish! No doubts from me on the size and weight. You are a very fortunate young man. Don't let any small dogs swim in that pond!


----------



## Bassbme

Hmmm...........


----------



## Big Joshy

Awesome HUGE bass. The pic perspective will make alot of people scratch their heads on this one. Especially since its such a monster.


----------



## Marshall

Nice bass. You are doing something right in that pond! Congrats.


----------



## Bassbme

That is a real nice fish, and not that it matters...... but until I see a picture where it isn't being held at arms length, I'm not buying that it's an 11 lb fish. 7 lbs. Maybe...... but not 11.


----------



## oarfish

Huge fish held by huge fingers.


----------



## KWaller

Bassbme said:


> That is a real nice fish, and not that it matters...... but until I see a picture where it isn't being held at arms length, I'm not buying that it's an 11 lb fish. 7 lbs. Maybe...... but not 11.


quit sippin that haterade!  lol

congrats on an amazing fish, especially for Ohio!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## USMC_Galloway

Lets all be honest here, the only reason this picture/post isnt getting raided hard by everyone, (and even some have coded their real thoughts on the fish), is because he is a kid. 

Great fish, larger than I have caught all season , but 11 lbs?! 26 inches?! :T

Once again great fish!


----------



## live4fishn

Nice fish. looks to be about 6lbs.


----------



## Silent Mike

Rod Hawg, beware of posting weights just by looks of the fish...as you can see it doesnt take long for the post to start getting picked apart. I would just get a scale and throw it in the tackle box...hell of a fish tho!!! i hope i start tearin into the big ones soon


----------



## lang99

Reguardless what it weighs its a :B


----------



## Stripers4Life

Interesting, I counted about 6 lure lengths down the body of the fish, with that, for it to be 26 inches, that bait would have to be almost 4 - 4.5 inches? However, based on the proximity of the bait to your hand, it looks to be only about a 3 inch bait, which would make it about an 18-20 inch fish. Much more inline with the 6 lb estimate. Nice fish but no 26 inch 11 lb fish. How did you put both fists in it's mouth anyhow?


----------



## Bassbme

KWaller said:


> quit sippin that haterade!  lol



Ya gotta keep hydrated in this kind of heat LOL


----------



## chris1162

nice fish kid! 11lbs though? noooo. i usually dont call people out and let them believe what they want but you have repeatedly posted what i believe are questionable claims of weight. post a pic with it on a scale or tape if you are that worried about it. again nice fish but maybe you should be honest with yourself and others about weights.


----------



## streamstalker

Silent Mike said:


> I would just get a scale and throw it in the tackle box...


Then everyone just tells you you need to get the scale calibrated.


----------



## firstflight111

chris1162 said:


> nice fish kid! 11lbs though? noooo. i usually dont call people out and let them believe what they want but you have repeatedly posted what i believe are questionable claims of weight. post a pic with it on a scale or tape if you are that worried about it. again nice fish but maybe you should be honest with yourself and others about weights.


+1.. 
some people just dont get out much ..and dont realize what a fish really weigh..just get star struck ....
just my .02


----------



## Ogf's best

this is under 11....


----------



## JShort

Is it really that big of a deal people? Who gives a crap if it's not 11 lbs? I don't, it's still an awesome fish. You really can't tell how big it is from just one shot, especially the way he is holding it. Point is it's a huge fish, quit hatin.


----------



## mr.whiskers

Is it really that big of a deal people? Who gives a if it's not 11 lbs? I don't, it's still an awesome fish. You really can't tell how big it is from just one shot, especially the way he is holding it. Point is it's a huge fish, quit hatin.[/QUOTE]


+1
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## stak45dx1

i'd say the 5 looks bigger than the 11.... i almost feel like this was posted just to ruffle some peoples feathers... its this kind of stuff that makes people think i'm telling "fish tales" when i say i lost a 5 lber right at my feet.


----------



## Tokugawa

Ogf's best said:


> this is under 11....


BIG belly!! Eyes starting to bulge...classic giant


----------



## Rod Hawg

Let the haters hate... Thanks to you who believe me! To those who dont... I'll remember you when I'm fishing the FLW next year...


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Tokugawa

Stripers4Life said:


> Interesting, I counted about 6 lure lengths down the body of the fish, with that, for it to be 26 inches, that bait would have to be almost 4 - 4.5 inches? However, based on the proximity of the bait to your hand, it looks to be only about a 3 inch bait, which would make it about an 18-20 inch fish. Much more inline with the 6 lb estimate. Nice fish but no 26 inch 11 lb fish. How did you put both fists in it's mouth anyhow?


The bait is a SK Red Eye Shad - the body is 2.5".


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Awesome fish, Josh.


----------



## Rod Hawg

Thanks Steve! Looking forward to fishing with you on Erie hopefully very soon


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters

Ogf's best said:


> this is under 11....




Theres a nice fish. When large mouth get that big they get a huge stomach like that!!!


----------



## chris1162

JShort said:


> Is it really that big of a deal people? Who gives a if it's not 11 lbs? I don't, it's still an awesome fish. You really can't tell how big it is from just one shot, especially the way he is holding it. Point is it's a huge fish, quit hatin.


ohhhh. Im sorry. i just remembered honesty is no longer expected and obvious lies should be excepted. Do you want to work for the goverment or something?


----------



## Stripers4Life

chris1162 said:


> ohhhh. Im sorry. i just remembered honesty is no longer expected and obvious lies should be excepted. Do you want to work for the goverment or something?


+1. 

For everyone else that's patting him on the back, you guys actually think this is a 26 inch fish 11lb fish? HAHAHAHA!


----------



## Bassbme

5.75 lb, 22 1/2", behemoth smallmouth ...... or .25 lb, 5.75 inch baby smallmouth....... you make the call. 

PS. I have really big hands


----------



## celtic11

Bassbme said:


> 5.75 lb, 22 1/2", behemoth smallmouth ...... or .25 lb, 5.75 inch baby smallmouth....... you make the call.
> 
> PS. I have really big hands


Psh. That thing ain't got nothing on my state record smallie.

PS. I also have larger than average hands.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lordofthepunks

this is what a 10lber looks like in a picture with a similar pose


----------



## lordofthepunks

Rod Hawg said:


> Got 10 decent fish tonight at my pond. A lot of 14-16inchers. Had my only rattle trap break off so I started throwing a shallow running crank. And WAM. Hooked into this 11lbr!!!! I was able to put both my fists down her mouth and move them around freely. I put her back to fight another day and I'm having a replica done It was truly an incredible fish and I was extremely thankful to have caught it at such a young age. Tight Lines guys and God Bless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah. This was a lil 5lbr I caught


in comparison


----------



## lordofthepunks

heres another, an 11lber. note the ridiculous girth


----------



## Lundy

chris1162 said:


> ohhhh. Im sorry. i just remembered honesty is no longer expected and obvious lies should be excepted.


You guys are really sad.

Just because something is "obvious" to you provides no credence of fact of actual reality to anyone but you.


----------



## lordofthepunks

hers another 11lber, this one held out in front....


----------



## catfishing22

You guys are ridiculous its a nice
Fish no matter
What the weight is now stop hating some of you guys sound like children


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## leftfordead88

Rod Hawg said:


> Let the haters hate... Thanks to you who believe me! To those who dont... I'll remember you when I'm fishing the FLW next year...
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


Did you actually weigh it with a scale? Or was this an estimate? Forgive me if this was brought up already. It's a nice fish but looks to be 5-6lbs at most. An no I'm not "hating" , I'm asking a Question and giving my opinion. It's funny that when someone has a different opinion than someone it's because their "hating" 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JimmyMac

catfishing22 said:


> You guys are ridiculous its a nice
> Fish no matter
> What the weight is now stop hating some of you guys sound like children
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine



Its ridiculous that anyone in their right mind who fishes wouldn't question the size of that fish. When a bass grows that big it doesn't just maintain its 4-5lb look, it changes... It will likely have an awkward amount of girth, eyes start to bug out and its head will be massive. 

I'm not saying the kid is lying or hating on his catch, but there was certainly a mistake made in guessing its weight, if this fish was weighed I'd throw those scales away. 

It didn't help when he said one fish was 5lbs and I honestly could not tell which one he was talking about. I'm not being a jerk, I honestly still don't know which one he is saying was 11lbs.


----------



## leftfordead88

catfishing22 said:


> You guys are ridiculous its a nice
> Fish no matter
> What the weight is now stop hating some of you guys sound like children
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


It's ironic you would say others sound like children, when in the same run on sentence you used a childish term like "hating". 




Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fish G3

Rod Hawg said:


> Let the haters hate... Thanks to you who believe me! To those who dont... I'll remember you when I'm fishing the FLW next year...
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


The FLW doesn't fish private ponds. Be ready for an extreme change if you're not used to fishing public water.


----------



## live4fishn

Here is a 5 pounder


----------



## wildy115

Rod Hawg good job man!!!!
Great looking FISH!!!!!


----------



## BassSlayerChris

Obviously he made a mistake on his fish an was excited and it's easy to over exaggerate. He didn't need 62 posts telling him he was wrong. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## legendaryyaj

BassSlayerChris said:


> Obviously he made a mistake on his fish an was excited and it's easy to over exaggerate. He didn't need 62 posts telling him he was wrong.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine



Funny thing is that he doesn't realize it was a mistake! 62 posts later and it still hasn't got through! haha!


----------



## fredg53

Let the kid have fun with a great fish enough already who cares 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## AnglerJustice

live4fishn said:


> Nice fish. looks to be about 6lbs.


Your kidding me right? 

Your just jealous you didn't catch it.

Its more like 11lbs.


----------



## catfishing22

It's pretty obvious that the fish isn't 26inches and 11 pounds. I've caught a 22.5 incher that went just over 5 pounds but can people just bite their tongue and complement the kid on a nice fish it's like every time someone post a pic with the weight they are jumped on for one reason or another just say nice fish and move on


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Intimidator

Let me see, most of us on here are adults...no wonder kids are screwed up in todays society...several of you have beaten up, made fun of, and teased, a young kid over what??? A mistake! A Bad Pic! A FISH!
All of you that have offered nothing but criticism should be ashamed! 
He's a young Man who loves to fish, not a 20-70+ year telling a "Fishing Lie"!
You talk about needing to get todays youth fishing instead of running the streets or involved in crime and here you have one who has a passion for fishing and this is the best you can come up with to help him!
THANKS to the people that acted like adults!


Rod Hawg...we've talked about this...VERY NICE FISH...but, you needed more details, better pics, and if your going to take time to weigh it and post that weight...you need pics of the weight...that will make all these "fishermen" happy!
Keep you head up...hey, it's life and you'll learn from this! Don't ever lower yourself, keep the faith and GOOD FISHING! Brent


----------



## firstflight111

AnglerJustice said:


> Your kidding me right?
> 
> Your just jealous you didn't catch it.
> 
> Its more like 11lbs.


 and i bet the 3 bass you holding are over 6 lbs too . kid wake up your stuck in a video game ...


----------



## firstflight111

Intimidator said:


> Let me see, most of us on here are adults...no wonder kids are screwed up in todays society...several of you have beaten up, made fun of, and teased, a young kid over what??? A mistake! A Bad Pic! A FISH!
> All of you that have offered nothing but criticism should be ashamed!
> He's a young Man who loves to fish, not a 20-70+ year telling a "Fishing Lie"!
> You talk about needing to get todays youth fishing instead of running the streets or involved in crime and here you have one who has a passion for fishing and this is the best you can come up with to help him!
> THANKS to the people that acted like adults!
> 
> 
> Rod Hawg...we've talked about this...VERY NICE FISH...but, you needed more details, better pics, and if your going to take time to weigh it and post that weight...you need pics of the weight...that will make all these "fishermen" happy!
> Keep you head up...hey, it's life and you'll learn from this! Don't ever lower yourself, keep the faith and GOOD FISHING! Brent[/QUOT
> 
> so your saying its okay to lie if your a kid ....great parinting skills.. thats whats wrong with kids today ..most of them need to get a dose of reality..
> 
> so next time little johnny breaks a window... its okay to tell the cop he did not do it.....AWESOME


----------



## Intimidator

so your saying its okay to lie if your a kid ....great parinting skills.. thats whats wrong with kids today ..most of them need to get a dose of reality.. 

so next time little johnny breaks a window... its okay to tell the cop he did not do it.....AWESOME[/QUOTE]


I feel sorry if you feel this was a proper way to help a young person!
Just because he is not your kid doesn't mean you can't help him or offer advice! 
Do you know it was a "Bold Faced" lie?? 
What about youthful enthusiasm!
Instead of berating him, people could have told him nice fish and offered constructive advice...being a "butthole" was not necessary...IMHO that was a classless act.

By the way, I am an "Old School" PARENT to a 10 year old Boy....I believe in teaching, guiding, rules, structure, disipline, and reward!


----------



## Rod Hawg

Ugh... Honestly I don't care what any of ya'll say. God knows the truth. I know the truth. And thats all I really care about. I am not lying... Period. This is a bunch of bull crap. Thanks for accusing me of something I didn't do...


----------



## buck.eyehunter

Wow you guys are unbelievable.. it does not matter if he had a picture with it hanging from a scale as you said the scale was broken.
You guys have to take a better look at how you act before giving advice. If you can tell exact weight and be sure enough to beat up a young kid over it you should be ashamed of yourself! 

I personally know josh and his family and I can ensure you that he was brought up better than all these hateful people. I hope you feel better about yourself.... 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## chris1162

Rod Hawg said:


> Ugh... Honestly I don't care what any of ya'll say. God knows the truth. I know the truth. And thats all I really care about. I am not lying... Period. This is a bunch of bull crap. Thanks for accusing me of something I didn't do...


wow! just wow! can i borrow your scales so i can catch a 11lb bass too?

P.S. just asked god he said maybe 5lbs not 11.


----------



## dmbenjamin

chris1162 said:


> wow! just wow! can i borrow your scales so i can catch a 11lb bass too?
> 
> P.S. just asked god he said maybe 5lbs not 11.


Chris can I use the scale when youre done?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## chris1162

dmbenjamin said:


> Chris can I use the scale when youre done?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


of course! i am going to take it catfishing also so i can break the 40lb mark out of the river!!!


----------



## buck.eyehunter

What is wrong with you guys? He is a kid. Amazed what people turn into behind keyboard... grow up fella's

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## K gonefishin

Weak sauce Ogf members are flat out pathetic. Posts and people in this thread are exactly the reason I hardly post here anymore, its just not worth it. 

I hope all you sleep better at night.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## chris1162

buck.eyehunter said:


> What is wrong with you guys? He is a kid. Amazed what people turn into behind keyboard... grow up fella's
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


whats amazing is the fact that he continues to say that the fish is 11lbs. but again i guess it's ok to lie. anyone who has fished much can see that its not but ok. Maybe if josh would grow up and admit to his mistake people wouldnt tear him up. But no, people will come to his defense and help perpetuate the idea the lying is ok if your a kid. Sorry its not and if you say how do you know its not 11lbs then you dont fish much for bass.


----------



## KaGee

Wow, just wow. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

